# first cutting board



## bmketchum (Oct 13, 2013)

I decided to give a try at making a few cutting boards and here is my first. I used mahagony, walnut and maple. My router work is a little rough, but i dont free hand it very well. After receiving some advice, I treated it with some mineral oil.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 14, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that. Nice work.


----------



## ButchC (Oct 14, 2013)

That looks very nice!


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice one, you should try the technique for cutting those pieces from the board like it is now at various thicknesses & then flipping each board 90 degrees. it makes an interested checkered board pattern. Not that is doe not look good like it is. I saw a video by the woood whiperer that showed how to do it.

Bill


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 14, 2013)

I like it ! Very nice color contrasts ! Well done


----------

